# 2019 Tiguan rear amber turn signals



## Bilo (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi everyone does anyone know how to activate the rear amber turn signals on 2019 tiguan?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

New taillights, wiring and coding.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

zimmie2652 said:


> New taillights, wiring and coding.


Do you know the coding? I’ve looked at the euro spec tail lights online and they don’t have side marker lights like US and Canada models, but they have the amber halogen turn signal in the clear section in the outer tail. It should be as simple as swapping the euro outer tail lights and coding the side marker pin to work as a turn signal (as that pin could power the turn signal on the RoW tail lights)? Wonder what the coding would be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I could have sworn there’s another thread on this, and if I recall correctly needs 3 wires run from the BCM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I could have sworn there’s another thread on this, and if I recall correctly needs 3 wires run from the BCM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is for the cherry red 3D highline RoW tail lights. In the US all Tiguans have the “basic” euro tail lights. And the brake and turn use the same outer tail LED light section. In Europe these lights are the same except the clear section in the bottom of the outer tail lights is the amber turn signal. 

Skip to 3:20 of this video and you’ll see the basic euro tail lights: https://youtu.be/cvaVGnpJtoo

The part numbers for the basic outer euro tail lights are:
Right outer : 5NA945096C
Left outer : 5NA945095C

When I get the chance I’m gonna play with coding to see if I can get the rear side marker to function as a turn signal. If it does. Then this should be a relatively cheap and easy way to get amber turn signals (compared to going all out for the highline euro 3D cherry red tail lights). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy, looks like this has a rear fog. Got the same in my ride after my buddy ordered two since one took forever to receive from Germany. So got the first one that showed up second installed in mine. 

If you get it that would be awesome, since I’m jealous of all the Atlases I see with amber turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> When I get the chance I’m gonna play with coding to see if I can get the rear side marker to function as a turn signal. If it does. Then this should be a relatively cheap and easy way to get amber turn signals (compared to going all out for the highline euro 3D cherry red tail lights).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Side markers can work as turn signals. No need addional wiring for BASIS tail.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, looks like this has a rear fog. Got the same in my ride after my buddy ordered two since one took forever to receive from Germany. So got the first one that showed up second installed in mine.
> 
> If you get it that would be awesome, since I’m jealous of all the Atlases I see with amber turn signals.
> 
> ...


New Jetta and Passat are also using amber now (in addition to atlas). Tig/Art/Golf use the brake light still.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> Side markers can work as turn signals. No need addional wiring for BASIS tail.


Any idea what the coding would be for this? If I can figure out the coding I’ll order the lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d love to do this myself as again I get to see an Atlas with amber turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Is there any update on the VAGCOM coding to do this. I have a set of Euro tail lights and the coding to switch the left revese light to a rear fog light works well. The challenge is that there are only two wires (plus a ground) to the outer tail lights (one park light and one combination brake / signal light), so I am thinking that you have to use the wire from the high mounted rear center light to activate the brake lights in the Euro fixture... and then use the existing wire for only signal.

Please let me know if anyone has done this. Thanks, Rudy


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Contact ZERO815 on this forum he will set you up.


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

@David9962000 Thanks for the advice to contact Michael at @ZERO815. I did reach out to him about a harness and ended up buy one from him. It was very well built, fit perfectly, and his instructions were invaluable. 

The most difficult part of the install is trying to fish the wire through the rubber connectors between the body and the tailgate, but I was able to do this by taping a fishing wire to a short antenna. The rigid antenna allowed me to push the wire through the rubber tube and then pushing up on the rubber / bundle of wires allowed the antenna and fish wire to "pop through".

The programming took a while, but is thorough and dealt with the details such as turning off the tailgate lights when the tailgate is open.

Thanks!
Rudy


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

rjboonstra said:


> Is there any update on the VAGCOM coding to do this. I have a set of Euro tail lights and the coding to switch the left revese light to a rear fog light works well. The challenge is that there are only two wires (plus a ground) to the outer tail lights (one park light and one combination brake / signal light), so I am thinking that you have to use the wire from the high mounted rear center light to activate the brake lights in the Euro fixture... and then use the existing wire for only signal.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has done this. Thanks, Rudy


If you buy euro BASIS tail light (NAR tail design) - not need any wiring. I can connect and program in 15 min


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> If you buy euro BASIS tail light (NAR tail design) - not need any wiring. I can connect and program in 15 min


You probably could buy the Euro baseline and it would be simpler but why not just buy the full Euro hi-line lights, not sure its worth it just to have amber turn signals and the same crappy NA design. Besides, you get amber turns on the hi-line as well. I've done it already, and zero815 and I worked together on creating the first harness available for the swap. Very similar to whats been done on the mk7 Golf forums (which I've also done on my R for the sweeping turn signals). With the 2022 models coming, they look even better though its yet to be determined if you can swap them, not to mention we don't know what variation we'll get in North Amercia. You can bank on not getting the same sweeping tail lights without some other light flashing at the same time like the Audi's here as well. Doesn't actually meet code in NA the way they do in Europe. The headlights are definitely different, as is the bumper design, but the tails look identical so they may fit. For now though, best option is the current Euro tail lights. Zero 815 makes the harness and will provide you the coding.

Check out my build thread specifically for the euro tail light swap with harness and coding.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9413077-First-European-Highline-Tail-Lights-on-North-American-MQB-Tiguan&p=114503753#post114503753


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree. The “base” European rear fog light is okay, but nowhere near as crisp as the higher end lights. I got my lights off a wrecked car in the Netherlands and am very pleased with how they work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Vasia01 said:


> Side markers can work as turn signals. No need addional wiring for BASIS tail.


I thought about this after doing the matrix euro lights on my Tiguan. While not the least expensive way to go, one way to do this would be to use the harness from Michael at @ZERO815. This method does reconfigure the various light functions in the back of the Tiguan. Even with basic NAR rear lights, you would improve the functionality and get the amber lights working. Not that I have not tested this out... but am thinking about doing this on my father's 2018 Tiguan MQB.


----------



## skxrot (Jul 13, 2021)

rjboonstra said:


> I thought about this after doing the matrix euro lights on my Tiguan. While not the least expensive way to go, one way to do this would be to use the harness from Michael at @ZERO815. This method does reconfigure the various light functions in the back of the Tiguan. Even with basic NAR rear lights, you would improve the functionality and get the amber lights working. Not that I have not tested this out... but am thinking about doing this on my father's 2018 Tiguan MQB.


Can anyone help with the coding? Moved an American Tiguan to the EU and I need to change the rear turn signals to amber and we need the codes so the amber bulbs will work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you purchase EU lights or did you move your US Tiguan over and you're assuming there are Amber lights ready to go?

If it's the latter, you have a lot of options, drilling a hole and adding wiring, buying EU outers that match with the lights and adding wiring / splitting wiring, but it's not going to work with just coding.


----------



## skxrot (Jul 13, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> Did you purchase EU lights or did you move your US Tiguan over and you're assuming there are Amber lights ready to go?
> 
> If it's the latter, you have a lot of options, drilling a hole and adding wiring, buying EU outers that match with the lights and adding wiring / splitting wiring, but it's not going to work with just coding.


I have not yet purchased the EU lights, the car is already there and I am looking to order them. I would rather the first option.


----------



## skxrot (Jul 13, 2021)

skxrot said:


> I have not yet purchased the EU lights, the car is already there and I am looking to order them. I would rather the first option.


@ZERO815 are you able to help with this?


----------



## PostarNiko (Aug 1, 2021)

skxrot said:


> @ZERO815 are you able to help with this?


Servus @ZERO815 
Kannst Du mich bitte kontaktieren???
Ich habe Tiguan un Passat und plane nach DE zu transportieren…
WhatsApp 49 17640417837

Vielen Dank
Niko


----------



## nanojavi (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello all from Spain. 

I’m helping a friend of mine to do that on an MQB Tiguan Allspace SEL ‘18. 
From NAR to EURO basic tail lights. 

After adapt pins, we achieve to activate rear fog light; but we’re fighting with coding to get amber turn lights (right now is like “fair lights”):
I don’t know if is just codding, or I need some rewiring.

I just try to send a DM to @ZERO815 but I think I need more “posting experience”

I would appreciate some helping hand. Best regards!


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

For rear fog llight you need replace left inner tail light to EURO version.


----------



## Nikos33 (Nov 17, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> For rear fog llight you need replace left inner tail light to EURO version.





Vasia01 said:


> If you buy euro BASIS tail light (NAR tail design) - not need any wiring. I can connect and program in 15 min


I have purchased BASIS tail light from Germany. Do I need to do only coding or I also need to play with wiring? Thanks a lot!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

You'll need to find a wiring solution and coding if you're swapping in factory euro tail lights from CDN/USA.


----------



## Nikos33 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have BASIC euro lights. Does anyone know the coding? Is it same as for MK7? Thanks guys


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The coding is dependant on what your wiring solution you use (additional wiring direct from the BCM, or wiring plugin patching cables (ZERO815's solution). With ZERO815's cables (that would be my suggestion) he also provides the necessary adaptations.

Edit: When I say BCM (old school), I mean module 09-Cent.Elect.


----------



## Nikos33 (Nov 17, 2016)

jonese said:


> The coding is dependant on what your wiring solution you use (additional wiring direct from the BCM, or wiring plugin patching cables (ZERO815's solution). With ZERO815's cables (that would be my suggestion) he also provides the necessary adaptations.
> 
> Edit: When I say BCM (old school), I mean module 09-Cent.Elect.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Nikos33 (Nov 17, 2016)

I am not able to reach ZERO815. Any advices? Thank you guys again!


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> Did you purchase EU lights or did you move your US Tiguan over and you're assuming there are Amber lights ready to go?
> 
> If it's the latter, you have a lot of options, drilling a hole and adding wiring, buying EU outers that match with the lights and adding wiring / splitting wiring, but it's not going to work with just coding.


Hello can you help with the coding please


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

How to contact with @ZERO815 for NAR to EU tailights


----------

